# Searching craigslist



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

2 ways to go here. This one: http://craigslist-search.blogspot.com/ searches all of craigslist.

This one: http://www.searchtempest.com/ lets you choose how far from home to look.


----------



## chrisl (Mar 19, 2008)

Crazedlist.org is another one that is similar.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

The 2 times I searched Craigslist for tools and went to the person's house, they were 100% complete liars. The tools were ancient, rust-covered and complete junk.
I have got 1 load of very nice wood from a widow lady who was moving and cleaning out her garage and giving away a stack of wood her husband bought over the years.


----------



## JimDantin (Nov 26, 2009)

Google can search specific sites and even email you when it finds a hit-

wood plane site:craigslist.org

will search all of craigslist (all cities) for a wood plane.

wood plane site:louisville.craigslist.org

will only search the Louisville site.

Post that search into Google alerts (http://www.google.com/alerts) and you can get an email as soon as Google finds a new listing.

Best thing is that there are no commercial ads to dig through before you see what you are looking for! Spend some time learning how to use Google's advanced search syntax and you can zero in on just the goodie you lust after!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

great


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Craigslist can be good but ya gotta be careful. The local news reported a couple from Cincinatti came to Dayton over the weekend to meet someone who wanted to buy their car. The buyers turned out to be robbers who carjacked the couple. The couple fought back and a gun battle ensued between them and the "buyers/robbers". As the ol sarge on the TV show Hill Street Blues always said "Be careful out there"


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

craigspal.com is another search engine that works well.


----------

